# Definition of Thumbs levels??



## Royalflush (Nov 6, 2003)

I see from message #110 in this thread: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=465002&page=3
That there is a comment taken from the official VM form, presumably from someone from TiVo:



> Tivo Suggestions in your recordings: Most people are finding these great, while some are finding these more random! Anyway this element of the service should get better and better, especially the more you use Thumbs Up and Down. *I would strongly encourage you to use the Thumbs (especially giving more than 2 Thumbs either way!) to allow the system to learn better about you.*


Is there an official definition or description between the 7 different levels of thumbs up/down anywhere?
My understanding on the S1 machines was that the 3 thumbs down option should be used with care as TiVo would never record a program containing a subject or category that has been set to 3 thumbs down. 
Is this still the case?


----------

